# Free Giant Boulder



## Phaeton (8 Sep 2018)

Got this for the wife a few years ago, she's never ridden it & never will, it's got in the way one too many times, so it has to go, please don't take it & then immediately sell it on that it not what this is about.

Not really looked at it, but gears work, so do brakes, it has slime filled tubes, the back wheel has a bit of play but I'm sure that can be taken up.

From the crank centre to the top of the seat post is 19 inches & the cranks appear to be 180mm







BIke is currently in Worksop collection only but can arrange to be dropped odd 30 mile radius for fuel costs.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Sep 2018)

WOW that was quick, no longer available pending collection.


----------



## s7ephanie (8 Sep 2018)

If only my son was nearer, i need a new bike


----------



## Lonestar (8 Sep 2018)

Phaeton said:


> WOW that was quick, no longer available pending collection.



lol you are surprised?


----------



## Phaeton (8 Sep 2018)

Lonestar said:


> lol you are surprised?


Yes


----------



## Lonestar (8 Sep 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Yes



I'm not.It looks pretty decent.


----------



## Dec66 (14 Sep 2018)

When I saw this post, I thought it was for an enormous rock... Seriously!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Sep 2018)

Dec66 said:


> When I saw this post, I thought it was for an enormous rock... Seriously!


Don't be daft - that would have been a _*g*iant *b*oulder_... 



Actually, I thought the same thing that you did!


----------



## Phaeton (15 Sep 2018)

I also have some Giant Pebbles I can give away for the cost of postage


----------

